# Camperandy Hits 5000



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Camper Andy hits 5000 and no one celebrates???? Come on ... whats's up???

I remember back in the day when we had our first guy hit 1000 and we all had a moment of silence due to sheer astonishment....

Anyway Camper Andy -- i have always enjoyed your posts and words of wisdom... well most of them anyway ..









keep up the good work...

Ghosty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Andy!!!!

I have benefited GREATLY from all your wisdom. Please keep up the great work!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Holy Cow i didn't even notice that Oregon_Camper hit 15000 ...

Where the heck do you guys find all the time to post this much???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Holy Cow i didn't even notice that Oregon_Camper hit 15000 ...
> 
> Where the heck do you guys find all the time to post this much???


Rainy Oregon Winters....nuff said.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

WAY TO GO CAMPER ANDY!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!! Hey look! I'm catching up....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Now wait a second... I, Louise get credit for post 5000, as CamperAndy is driving. Love it! He cannot get credit till he gets back to doing his own typing. Planning on arriving in Quebec this afternoon.
Andy says thank you for the 5000 post good wishes!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

WAY TO GO LOUISE!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!








Safe travels....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Lousie, I mean Andy on 5000









John


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel so inadequate...







.
But I'm happy for both of you. together you've added so much to this site.








Thanks,
Brian


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I feel so inadequate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bill and I send Congrats too!
We hope you are having a wonder trip.
Camper Andy gets the job done right.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Louise...isn't that the way it always is? SHE does the work and HE gets the credit? Yeah, okay ... but all us SHE's are used to it and WE know what's _really_ going on!! (OK. I'll stop now before I really get myself in trouble







)

CONGRATULATIONS to you both! It's a joint effort and WE are all the better for it! Thanks so much for all the Camper Andy / Camper Louis wit & wisdom!!! Looking forward to LOTS more of both!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

